# problemas con tip 41



## vinnymoy (Sep 22, 2009)

La cosa es la siguiente, saco una señal de control de 5V a un TIP41 que está colocado solamente como un switch. Al colector lo conecto a una fuente de 24 V y al emisor a una carga. No hay otro cable ni por donde irse.

Pero sucede que al pasar la señal de control de 5V, en vez de dejar pasar los 24 de la fuente solamente deja pasar unos 4,80 V; como soluciono esto para que me deje pasar todo lo que la fuente da???


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 22, 2009)

Hola.
Por lor que dices entiendo que la carga está en el emisor, y la señal entra por la base, eso quiere decir que estás usando el transistor como seguidor de voltaje o colector común. Para que en la carga caiga toda la fuente, esta carga debe esta en el colector, debes poner el emisor a tierra, y una resistencia de base.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## yayofelipe (Oct 6, 2010)

Tengo un circuito con el tip41a, para hacer trabajar un motor paso a paso que consume 1,5 amperios por bobina, he puesto una resistencia desde 250 hasta 1.250 ohmios, y los transirores se calienta para hacer una barbacoa, anteriormente trabajaba con el uln2003, pero solo admite 500 miliamperios.
Necesito ayuda, gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 6, 2010)

Hola.

Mira aquí: www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/120/489337_DS.pdf

Como habrás podido ver el TIP41A no reemplaza al uln2003.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## yayofelipe (Oct 6, 2010)

A veces por querer ser parcos en palabras no queda bien la pregunta.

Estoy intentando hacer un circuito para mover un motor paso a paso que consume 1,5Amperios, he visitado varias páginas y he montado uno con un 555, un 4017 y de salida final hacia el motor el ULN2003A, dado que este integrado solo admite 500 miliamperios lo he sustituido por 4 transistores TIP41A, poniendo unas residencias en la base, de 280 Ohmios otra vez de  380 Ohmios, tengo de 8 a 8,7 V en la base y en el emisor de 1,8 a 1,2 V. Se calienta muchísimo los transistores, con 380 ohmios el motor ele cuesta ya arrancar, por lo que no puedo subir este valor. Estoy perdido.

El proyecto es para mover una rail de una cámara de video, el desplazamiento es de 2 metros, en una segunda fase quisiera poder conectarlo a la salida del puerto USB de un ordenador, pero de momento estoy estancado aquí.

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 6, 2010)

Partamos de la base de que la conexion que hiciste es esta:







*Al circuito ese, le faltaria la resistencia en base.* El motor sera esa resistencia de carga que esta en el colector.

Y no estas usando esta otra conexion (obviamente, con el colector a VCC):






Aclarado eso, el Tip41 elegiste te da los siguientes datos:

Icmax=6A (alcanzaria para 1,5 A que estas buscando)
VCE(sat)=1,5V
Tjuntura=150ºC
Resistencia Termica - juntura/amb=62,5ºC/W (*Transistor sin disipador*)
Tamb=50ºC

Potencia a disipar-max=(Tj-Tamb)/(Resistencia Termica - juntura/amb)=1,6W

Si VCE(sat)=1,5V => Ic-max sin disipador=Potencia a disipar-max/VCE [Peor condicion de potencia]

Ic-max sin disipador=1A => No te alcanza usar esos transistores sin disipador para obtener 1,5A.

Volviendo a recalcular, partiendo de 2A max (un cierto margen):

Potencia a disipar=Ic-con disipador*VCE(sat)=2A*1,5v=3W

Resistencia Termica - juntura/amb=(Tj-Tamb)/Potencia a disipar = 100ºC/3W=33,33ºC/W

Resistencia Termica - juntura/amb=Resistencia Termica - juntura/carcasa+Resistencia Termica - carcasa/ambiente

Resistencia Termica - juntura/carcasa=1,92ºC/W (segun el datasheet)

Resistencia Termica - carcasa/ambiente=Resistencia Termica - juntura/amb - Resistencia Termica - juntura/carcasa = 31,41ºC/W

Resistencia Termica - carcasa/ambiente - Sin disipador=Resistencia Termica - juntura/amb - Sin disipador - Resistencia Termica - juntura/carcasa = 62.5 ºC/W - 1,92ºC/W = 60,58ºC/W

El disipador que le pongas, "sera" una resistencia termica que estara en paralelo con la Resistencia Termica - carcasa/ambiente - Sin disipador. Entonces:

Resistencia Termica - disipador={1/[Resistencia Termica - carcasa/ambiente] - 1/[Resistencia Termica - carcasa/ambiente - Sin disipador]}^(-1)

Resistencia Termica - disipador={1/[31,41ºC/W]-1/[60,58ºC/W]}^(-1)=(0,015W/ºC)^(-1)=1/(0,015W/ºC)= 65,23ºC/W

Despues de todaaaaaaaa.. esta bola de calculos, se llega a la conclusion de que necesitas un disipador de 65,23ºC/W, que es un disipador muuuuy chico. Pero ese disipador chico, es la diferencia entre que el transistor muera o funcione correctamente.

Alternativa 2, comprate un mosfet, tipo irf510, disipan mas y si haces todo el calculo este, vas a ver que seguramente no requiere un disipador.


----------



## yayofelipe (Oct 6, 2010)

El esquema de la parte de transitores es esta, la señal que recibe es de un HEF 4017BP, las resistencias que he puesto en la base son de 280 ohmios, si subo a 380 el motor no arranca.
De nuevo gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 6, 2010)

Hola.

Si alimentas las bases de los TIP41A con las salidas de un cd4017, no es lo más apropiado, ya que la corriente del 4017 no llega a 7mA, por lo que, debes usar una configuración darlington. Usa un transistor darlington o usa un BD135 con TIP41A en darlington.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## parcas (Oct 6, 2010)

4017 +  uln2803 que es de 8 salidas, dos por cada TIP42C - mas facil de armar  -..... de esa forma  tu motor funcionara con buen torque.... alimentas con 24v al motor y el negativo unelo con el del uln...Saludoss


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 6, 2010)

yayofelipe dijo:


> El esquema de la parte de transitores es esta, la señal que recibe es de un HEF 4017BP, las resistencias que he puesto en la base son de 280 ohmios, si subo a 380 el motor no arranca.
> De nuevo gracias



¿Y como obtuviste esos valores de resistencias?

Acordate de que Ic=Ib*HFE, por lo tanto tu corriente de Base debera ser al menos de Ic/HFE. Si el hFE es de 30 aproximadamente, la corriente de base que deberias suministrar es  de 50mA.

Deberias hacer lo que te dijieron, usar un Darlington. Usa un Bc548 o alguno similar, con eso te alcanza. Por otro lado, acordate de ponerle un disipador por transistor.


----------



## yayofelipe (Oct 7, 2010)

Los valores los calcule para el TIP41A, teniendo en cuenta que la ganancia B es de 50, la tensión de trabajo es 12 V, la intensidad del motor es de 1,6 A. y la tensión de base en el emisor en saturación es de 2V, aplique la formula Rb= 12V-2V / 1,5A / 50, me da un valor de 330ohmios.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 7, 2010)

yayofelipe dijo:


> Los valores los calcule para el TIP41A, teniendo en cuenta que la ganancia B es de 50, la tensión de trabajo es 12 V, la intensidad del motor es de 1,6 A. y la tensión de base en el emisor en saturación es de 2V, aplique la formula Rb= 12V-2V / 1,5A / 50, me da un valor de 330ohmios.


Exigirle a un CD4017 50mA es demasiado.
Me gusta mas la opción del ULN + TIP42 o un Darlington


----------



## yayofelipe (Oct 7, 2010)

Voy a probar la opción del TIP42 con un buen disipador y el ULN2803, lo de trabajar con 24 Voltios queda descartado ya que dicho equipo es para trabajar en el la calle, una batería de 12 V es fácil.
Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda, estaba estancado y no veía salida, soy un aficionado con más interés que conocimiento.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 7, 2010)

Hola.

ULN2803 también trabaja con 12V y hasta 6V, es el TIP41A (el TIP42A es PNP).


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 7, 2010)

> Los valores los calcule para el TIP41A, teniendo en cuenta que la ganancia B es de 50, la tensión de trabajo es 12 V, la intensidad del motor es de 1,6 A. y la tensión de base en el emisor en saturación es de 2V, aplique la formula Rb= 12V-2V / 1,5A / 50, me da un valor de 330ohmios.



El calculo esta bien, lo que no tuviste en cuenta es la corriente en base necesaria para mover el transistor.

Proba con un Darlington o un mosfet, fijate que te sale mas barato.


----------



## yayofelipe (Oct 10, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Exigirle a un CD4017 50mA es demasiado.
> Me gusta mas la opción del ULN + TIP42 o un Darlington



He probado dos opciones, intercalar entre el CD4017 y el TIP41A el ULN2003, sin resultado positivo, he cambido el ULN2003 por el ULN2803 y uniendo dos entradas y dos salidas para tener mayor señal a la salida y tambien se calienta  a pesar de haber puesto un buen disipador, aparte de tener poca potencia ya que solo me llegan 6 voltios al motor, lo alimento con 15 voltios.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2010)

yayofelipe dijo:


> He probado dos opciones, intercalar entre el CD4017 y el TIP41A el ULN2003, sin resultado positivo, he cambido el ULN2003 por el ULN2803 y uniendo dos entradas y dos salidas para tener mayor señal a la salida y tambien se calienta  a pesar de haber puesto un buen disipador, aparte de tener poca potencia ya que solo me llegan 6 voltios al motor, lo alimento con 15 voltios.


Y es lógico que NO te funcione, si empleas ULN2003 o ULN2803 que son "Colector abierto", NO puedes emplear en forma directa un transistor NPN, debes emplear un transistor PNP (Por ejemplo un TIP42.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Exigirle a un CD4017 50mA es demasiado.
> Me gusta mas la opción del *ULN + TIP42* o un Darlington


----------



## Tavo (Oct 10, 2010)

Puedo hacer una preguntita...
Para que sirve el ULN2803?? No tengo ni la más pálida idea.
"*High-Voltage, High-Current Darlington Arrays*" -> Según datasheetcatalog.com

Muchas gracias..
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Puedo hacer una preguntita...
> Para que sirve el ULN2803?? No tengo ni la más pálida idea.
> "*High-Voltage, High-Current Darlington Arrays*" -> Según datasheetcatalog.com...


Son 7 entradas que manejan 7 salidas a colector abierto capaces de manejar 300mA C/U, las entradas son de (Relativa) alta impedancia.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 10, 2010)

Es un array de 8 o 7 (dependiendo el modelo) de darlingtons, y te sirven como un buffer por ej. para que un puerto de un uC que normalmente maneja muy poca corriente, pueda manejar cargas hasta 500mA (limite que tienen).

Por ej. un 8051 en sus puertos solo puede manejar corriente del orden del uA, usando estos buffer, puedo manejar displays 7 segmentos sin inconveniente y ademas hacer una multiplexacion (la cual requiere mas corriente todavia).


----------



## Tavo (Oct 10, 2010)

Gracias por la explicación, se entiende perfectamente.

Ahora que pienso, creo que tengo muchos de esos ULN... Tuve la oportunidad de desarmar varias Video-Casseteras. En "motor" del cabezal, trabaja con este tipo de network, creo.
No tengo tiempo ahora de buscar las plaquetas, pero estoy casi seguro de que estoy en lo cierto, puede ser?
Recuerden que los motores de cabezal son brushless y tienen varios bobinados, que necesitan ser accionados en un tiempo específico cada uno, para eso creo que se debe usar el array de darlington, para enviar los pulsos a los diferentes campos.

Gracias a los dos por la explicación. 

Saludos.

PS: Otra opción, si la carga es mucha, creo que se podría implementar algún IRF530 o similar en configuración corte-saturación... no?
En este caso, no sería necesario el uso de un disipador... (creo)


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 10, 2010)

Un mos solo necesitas tension para moverlo, pero si no me equivoco tendrias que mandarle 10 o 12v para que la resistencia entre drenaje y source sea baja. Por ej. el irf 510 con 10v conducia con una resistencia muy baja.

En el caso de un uC, tendrias que hacer algo para pasar de 5v a 10 o 12v, y nuevamente la solucion seria un transistor.


----------



## Tavo (Oct 10, 2010)

Aja, interesante. 

Cuando te referís a la tensión para que el MOSFET conduzca con la menor resistencia D-S, estás hablando de tensión de GATE no? (creo que es una pregunta obvia.. )

Creo que con un solo transistor darlington, del orden de los 100mA, fácilmente se podría elevar los 5V a unos 10-12 aproximadamente, aplicando los 12V directos al colector (del darlington) y la salida directa al MOSFET...

Resumiendo:
*ULN2803* --> *Tr darlington* --> *IRF510* --> *CARGA*. Resultado= Tensión y Corriente entregada a la carga, muy similar a la de SOURCE (V+).
Y sin disipador! 

Saludos!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 11, 2010)

> Cuando te referís a la tensión para que el MOSFET conduzca con la menor resistencia D-S, estás hablando de tensión de GATE no? (creo que es una pregunta obvia.. )



Si, a mayor tension en gate, menor resistencia dinamica entre drenaje y source.



> Resumiendo:
> ULN2803 --> Tr darlington --> IRF510 --> CARGA. Resultado= Tensión y Corriente entregada a la carga, muy similar a la de SOURCE (V+).
> Y sin disipador!



De hecho como un mosfet no requiere corriente por gate (contrario a un transistor bipolar), no necesitas manejar una gran corriente (el uln2803), solo te alcanza suministrar esos 10 o 12v. Entonces, volviendo al caso de un uC que trabaja con 5v, simplemente usando un bc548 o alguno similar de baja potencia/corriente, y conectandolo a una fuente de 10 o 12v, te alcanza para hacer ese cambio de tension 5v -> 10/12v.

Ahora como en este caso el CD4017 lo puede conectar a una fuente de 12v, directamente puede colgar la salida del mismo al mosfet, ya que suministrara esos 12v necesarios.


----------



## Tavo (Oct 11, 2010)

En definitiva, la idea del MOSFET es viable, no es nada del otro mundo. Yo lo intentaría. Creo que en conducción a pleno, no hay nada mejor que los transistores mosfet...
Por eso los amplificadores clase D siempre con mosfets, porque tienen una graaaan capacidad de conducir entre drain y source, con una mínima resistencia... Y no requieren corriente en GATE!!
(bueno, y además por la frecuencia de trabajo, arriba de los 100-150KHz, superando por lejos a un BJT)
Pero, son delicados.


----------



## antonioC (Oct 11, 2010)

No se si he entendido bien tus necesidades, pero si dispones de 5v para activar el mosfet, y no quieres manejar 10 o 12v, pueder usar un mosfet lógico (IRL510 o IRL530), asi te evitas usar otro transistor.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 11, 2010)

antonioC dijo:


> No se si he entendido bien tus necesidades, pero si dispones de 5v para activar el mosfet, y no quieres manejar 10 o 12v, pueder usar un mosfet lógico (IRL510 o IRL530), asi te evitas usar otro transistor.



Muy interesante esa familia, no la conocia  .


----------



## mariachy (Oct 14, 2010)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Partamos de la base de que la conexion que hiciste es esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




compadre te las mandaste con los calculos....

sinceramete entendi muy poco pero hace tiempo ando buscando como calcularlo....

me quede con un monton de dudas que me gustaria aclarar...

tu dices que un disipador de 65,23ºC/W es muy chico.... bueno yo estuve viendo datasheets de disipadores y hay unos inmensos que son de 10,9ºC/W... bueno los numeros no me coinciden como es la relacion.... un disipador de 10,9ºC/W es mas grande que uno de 65,23ºC/W????

te agradezco tus respuestas...

salu2


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 14, 2010)

Exacto, mientras menor sea la resistencia termica, implica que el disipador debera ser un mejor conductor termico, osea tener mayor area.

En otras palabras, mientras menor sea la resistencia termica de tu disipador mejor, y si no conseguis de 65ºC/W, busca el disipador de menor resistencia termica que le siga.

Fijate aca:

http://www.disipadores.com/tabla_generica.htm


----------



## yayofelipe (Nov 28, 2010)

De nuevo estoy aquí, gracias a todos los que me habéis ayudado, ya funciona la tarjeta para controlar el motor paso a paso, he sustituidos los TIP41A por los PNP 2N1529 con un buen disipador intercalando el ULN2803 que me da el cambio de polaridad. Pero como la dicha no puede ser completa ahora el problema esta en que se calienta el motor, ya he consultado en este foro y seguiremos practicando. De nuevo muchas gracias a todos


----------



## unmonje (Dic 2, 2010)

yayofelipe dijo:


> El esquema de la parte de transitores es esta, la señal que recibe es de un HEF 4017BP, las resistencias que he puesto en la base son de 280 ohmios, si subo a 380 el motor no arranca.
> De nuevo gracias



Hola.
-El 4017 ,no tiene suficiente corriente en sus patitas de salida para alimentar la base del tip 41,lo vas a matar.
-El 4017 se alimenta como mucho con 15 volts, si no recuerdo mal.Si tu motor es para 24 V ò mas, debes poner un amplificador de tension,por ejemplo un ULN2003.
-Si 0.5 amper no es suficiente,deberias poner todavia un amplificador de corriente.(TIP41 ò similar) 
-Es importante saber que corriente consume las bobinas de tu motor y a que regimen de tension de fuente.
-LA recalentada de los transistores viene de un pequeño pero fundamental detalle a saber:
a-La bobina de los steppers suelen tener pocos ohms de resistencia,(supongamos 5 ohms)
b-A 24V de fuente consumiria unos 4 amperes ,lo cual es terrible y recalienta todo.
Entonces,el circuito debe poder limitar la corriente a un valor conocido seguro, lo cual amerita mas circuitos.
d-La otra posibilidad para evitar esto es ,usar una fuente que impida superar la corriente maxima.
ejemplo: A 5 volts de fuente 5v/5 ohms es un amper, lo que està mucho mejor.(5watts)
            Falta ver si esta potencia alcanza para mover el motor querido.

Podria escribir mas, pero tendras que responder a sto primero...Saludos.



yayofelipe dijo:


> De nuevo estoy aquí, gracias a todos los que me habéis ayudado, ya funciona la tarjeta para controlar el motor paso a paso, he sustituidos los TIP41A por los PNP 2N1529 con un buen disipador intercalando el ULN2803 que me da el cambio de polaridad. Pero como la dicha no puede ser completa ahora el problema esta en que se calienta el motor, ya he consultado en este foro y seguiremos practicando. De nuevo muchas gracias a todos




Como sabras hay miles de transistores y los fabricantes,no hacen tantos -tipos-sin razòn.
Para mover STEPPER motor se nesecitan transistores lo mas veloces posibles.
No creo que un TIP41 sea tan bueno como para hacer esto bien...Quiero decir que deberia ser un transistor de conmutacion,no para audio...Porque ?
Bueno ,si un transistor tarda mucho en pasar del corte a la  saturaciòn , en el intervalo RECALIENTA porque llega a ver la BOBINA en su colector.
La impedancia de las bobinas aumenta en funcion de la frecuancia y su forma de onda.
Cuando mas cuadrada sea la forma,mejor.
En realidad, un STEPPER para moverse , necesita un impulso electrico para llegar hasta la posicion siguiente.Una vez ahi, la corriente ò la tensiòn deberia bajar a un valor del 25% para solo mantenerlo ahi.Eso amerita un limitador de corriente,tipico en los circuitos integrados que HACEN esto.Si al llegar a una posiciòn,dejas la tension puestas en sus bobinas...Solo quemas 
energia al viento... Espero te ayude.
Como lo se ?
(Hago automatizaciones con estos motores desde hace 25 años)

Un ùltimo dramàtico dato...Estos motores son magneticos y suelen tener imanes en su interior...
Si pasan largos periodos de tiempo calientes....van perdiendo el iman y finalmente  mueren.
Asegurate que el motor permanesca fresco,ya sea desconectandole la tension al llegar a una posiciòn (con una señal  -enable-) ò ventilandolo ò bajando la corriente al 25%
Los controladores profesionales lo hacen asi...Saludos y exitos.
Un controlador profesional tipico,barato,para uso general,cuesta unos 200 dolares,un motor un poco menos y sus fuentes tipicas son entre 24 y 70 voltios a 4 ò 6 ampres.


----------



## yayofelipe (Dic 4, 2010)

Gracias unmonje, por la explicación, te voy ha dar mas datos olvidando un poco todas las peripecias que he pasado. El proyecto que trabajo actualmente procede de la Sociedad Acuariologica del Plata, articulo groel 060923, a mi entender muy bueno.
El problema mío es que el motor que tengo que usar consume sobre 1, 3 amperios y el ULN2803 a pesar de hacer las conexiones de entrada salida de dos en dos no lo soporta, es por lo que he tenido que poner unos transistores PNP de potencia, (están descatalogados son Motorola SP2142) a la salida junto con sus respectivos diodos, la resistencia de base es de 1k, y el motor  es un 55SIM25D6YF y tiene 7,5 de y 9 ohmios, no se la tensión de trabajo. He probado con varias tensiones a 6 voltios consume 500 miliamperios  no se calienta pero lo falta potencia y a partir de 9 voltios el consumo es de 1,1 amp pero se calienta la máxima tensión que aplico es de 12 voltios ya que va a ir instalado para mover una cámara fotográfica en un carril de 1, 5 metros, pero que puede tardar 8 horas en  recorrerlo y a veces va a trabajar en el exterior.

Con velocidad muy baja los valores a la salida del ULN2803 (entrada de las resistencias de polarización)  varía de 0 y  8 voltios mientras que la tensión salida del transistor hacia motor varía entre 3 y 8 voltios,


----------



## pandacba (Dic 4, 2010)

El problema si bien dicho es que la corriete que entrega es muy baja -8 mA en estado alto y 35mA en estado bajo, que el motor se alimenta con 24V no afecta si, se utiliza un  nPn, el TIP41 tampoco es una lenteeja tiene una FT de 3MHz dado que para el TIP 41 tenes una Hfe min de 15 y tip de 75 la base requiere entre 200mA y 40mA que el 4017 es incapaz de entregar, hay dos solucones viables, una por un lado utilizar un TIP102  que es un darlington muy utilizado en puentes para menejo de motores y la otra utilizar un MosFet de canal N  como IRF520/21/30/40  que no extraen corriente del CI eso si una R de 1K entre la salida del 4017 y el gate de mosfet


----------



## unmonje (Dic 5, 2010)

yayofelipe dijo:


> Gracias unmonje, por la explicación, te voy ha dar mas datos olvidando un poco todas las peripecias que he pasado. El proyecto que trabajo actualmente procede de la Sociedad Acuariologica del Plata, articulo groel 060923, a mi entender muy bueno.
> El problema mío es que el motor que tengo que usar consume sobre 1, 3 amperios y el ULN2803 a pesar de hacer las conexiones de entrada salida de dos en dos no lo soporta, es por lo que he tenido que poner unos transistores PNP de potencia, (están descatalogados son Motorola SP2142) a la salida junto con sus respectivos diodos, la resistencia de base es de 1k, y el motor  es un 55SIM25D6YF y tiene 7,5 de y 9 ohmios, no se la tensión de trabajo. He probado con varias tensiones a 6 voltios consume 500 miliamperios  no se calienta pero lo falta potencia y a partir de 9 voltios el consumo es de 1,1 amp pero se calienta la máxima tensión que aplico es de 12 voltios ya que va a ir instalado para mover una cámara fotográfica en un carril de 1, 5 metros, pero que puede tardar 8 horas en  recorrerlo y a veces va a trabajar en el exterior.
> 
> Con velocidad muy baja los valores a la salida del ULN2803 (entrada de las resistencias de polarización)  varía de 0 y  8 voltios mientras que la tensión salida del transistor hacia motor varía entre 3 y 8 voltios,



Hola...Hasta el ULN  esta todo lindo...faltan , a mis ojos, 2 pasos finales para que seas feliz...
1-Necesitas 8 MOS, 4 N y 4 P ,puestos en -totem pull- (mas componentes asociados) ,para manejar las 2 bobinas de un stepper tìpico...Si el tuyo tiene 4 bobinas independientes,pierdes la mitad de potencia de esa manera con el mismo motor..
2- Con  1 AmpOP y un filtrito RC ,debes tomar la corriente total de consumo..y con un segundo AMPOP le pones el umbral de corriente,esto te dara una salida digital que inhiba la salida cuando superas  x corriente,asi podras ponerle 35 volt y que no pase nada.Como consecuencia de esto, cuando el motor este parado en una posiciòn....oscilara cuando supere los  2Amp, por ejemplo,constantemente y cuando quieras acelerar , tendrà una enorme potencia de impulso con 35 volt.,por ejemplo....

Aun asi, no me gusta del todo tu oscilador de clock , pues estos motores tienen, como todo motor , una frecuencia de resonancia y de corte.Por eso es bueno arrancarlo en una frecuancia baja e ir subiendola  (PWM) 
No esperes mejor  comportamiento  que 300PRM ,con esta configuracion actual.
Para superar esto,(ej 900RPM) necesitas control inteligente con PWM(control ancho de pulso)
En las frecuencias de resonancia de las bobinas , tendras hueco de bajo torque...En los equipos profesionales, se programa el controlador para -saltear- esas frecuencias.( a veces son varias ej: f,f*2,f*3)
Espero todo esto te ayude..sino...pregunta mas...Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 5, 2010)

Trabajar en el aire no lleva a ningún lado, hojas de datos al lado, es la forma correcta, busca las hojas de datos de tu motor, fijate en el fabricante, asi podes conoce otras variables del mimso que son importante en el diseño valores minimos y máximos regimenes en los cuales puede trabajar etc, asi como te mostre los datos que tiene el 4017, no los tengo en la cabeza me fije en las hojas de datos
Por ejemplo hablar de calor sin calcular nada mmm
Veamos que dicen las hojas de datos que para eso estan, para informarnos asi podemos seleccionar el componente más adecuado a nuestras necesidades

Por ejemplo IRF520 tiene en conducción ura resistencia de 270mΩ lo que a 4 amp constante producira una caida de 0.27Ω x 4A=1,08V la potencia total disipada por el mosfet sera ≈ 4W eso en forma constante, pero si trabaja en dutycycle del 50% la potencia disipada sera alrededor de 2W lo cual es muy bajo para ese semiconductor pero podemos ir más abajo si queremos veamos un mosfet de menor resitencia si hay otro el IRF540 este tiene 55mΩ  en conducción
veamos como se comporta  0.055Ω x 4A=0,220V casi la quinta parte del otro, y en potencia seran unos 880mW en regimen continuo, a un duty cycle del 50% sera apenas 440mW apróximandamente por lo que incluso puede trabajar sin disipador

Esta es una idea de como hacer y como proceder para trabajar con las hojas de datos y seleccionar de acuerdo a ello los componentes necesarios, la diferencia de costo de cost de un semicondutor a otra es bastante inferior al del disipador de aluminio que deberias poner si utilizas por ejemplos transistores bibpolares y o mosfet de alta resistencia, por otro lado si trabaja en forma intermitente la disiación por unida de tiempo es muy baja

Espero que te sea útil


----------



## unmonje (Dic 5, 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo con PANDAcba......Como decia Josè Hernandez , -Cada lechòn a su teta , es la frma de mamar.


----------

